# João Félix



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (11 Aprile 2019)

João Félix e' un centrocampista del Benfica e della nazionale under 21 del Portogallo. 
Classe '99, in questa stagione ha segnato 10 gol in campionato e 5 assist e questa sera ha realizzato una tripletta nell'andata dei quarti di Europa League contro una delle squadre piu' in forma di quest'anno in Europa, l'Eintracht Francoforte.

Il giovanissimo talento portoghese ha una clausola rescissoria di ben 120 milioni.


----------



## bmb (12 Aprile 2019)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> João Félix, e' un centrocampista del Benfica e della nazionale under 21 del Portogallo.
> Classe '99, in questa stagione ha segnato 10 gol in campionato e 5 assist e questa sera ha segnato una tripletta nell'andata dei quarti di Europa League contro una delle squadre piu' in forma di quest'anno in Europa, l'Eintracht Francoforte.
> 
> Il giovanissimo talento portoghese ha una clausola rescissoria di ben 120 milioni.



Il temibile Francoforte che ha cacciato fuori l'Inter, sotterrato da un ragazzino che puzza di latte.


----------



## Jino (12 Aprile 2019)

bmb ha scritto:


> Il temibile Francoforte che ha cacciato fuori l'Inter, sotterrato da un ragazzino che puzza di latte.



Commenti superficiali, secondo me. Il Francoforte non perdeva da Dicembre, oggi siamo a metà Aprile, vedi tu. Partita condizionata dall'inferiorità numerica per praticamente tutta la gara, nonostante questo hanno fatto due gol in trasferta, sono capaci di passare senza problemi, gli basta vincere 2 a 0 o anche 3 a 1, cosa certo non impossibile.

Su Felix, puzza di latte vero, ma è da mesi che lo reputo un giocatore molto molto interessante, molti lo paragonano a Rui Costa, ma questo è una punta a tutti gli effetti, segna e fa segnare, è la seconda punta che manca al Milan da troppi anni, se devo fare un grande colpo me lo gioco su questo ragazzo, non certo su un Savic.


----------



## RickyB83 (12 Aprile 2019)

Jovic e lui sono andati a rete.. Secondo me sono il futuro prossimo dei club e delle rispettive nazionali


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Aprile 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Commenti superficiali, secondo me. Il Francoforte non perdeva da Dicembre, oggi siamo a metà Aprile, vedi tu. Partita condizionata dall'inferiorità numerica per praticamente tutta la gara, nonostante questo hanno fatto due gol in trasferta, sono capaci di passare senza problemi, gli basta vincere 2 a 0 o anche 3 a 1, cosa certo non impossibile.
> 
> Su Felix, puzza di latte vero, ma è da mesi che lo reputo un giocatore molto molto interessante, molti lo paragonano a Rui Costa, ma questo è una punta a tutti gli effetti, segna e fa segnare, è la seconda punta che manca al Milan da troppi anni, se devo fare un grande colpo me lo gioco su questo ragazzo, non certo su un Savic.



Esatto, piu che di latte puzza di campione questo qui. Ieri ( ma anche in altre occasioni ) mi ha meravigliato, è molto PRATICO. Bello ed elegante alla Rui costa ma molto piu pratico.


----------



## Jino (12 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Esatto, piu che di latte puzza di campione questo qui. Ieri ( ma anche in altre occasioni ) mi ha meravigliato, è molto PRATICO. Bello ed elegante alla Rui costa ma molto piu pratico.



Di Rui Costa ha solamente l'eleganza nel correre, nel toccare palla. Ma come ruolo e caratteristiche sono molto diversi, Manuel era più trequartista, più play avanzato, qualche gol lo faceva ma era sopratutto un assist man, un creatore di gioco. Questo Felix è una seconda punta a tutti gli effetti, attacca la porta, la vede con facilità, sa svariare ovunque sul fronte d'attacco, salta l'uomo. E' giovanissimo, questo qui quando va in un campionato top mette su nel giro di 1-2 anni quella massa muscolare e quelle conoscenze che lo renderanno immarcabile.


----------



## Djici (12 Aprile 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Di Rui Costa ha solamente l'eleganza nel correre, nel toccare palla. Ma come ruolo e caratteristiche sono molto diversi, Manuel era più trequartista, più play avanzato, qualche gol lo faceva ma era sopratutto un assist man, un creatore di gioco. Questo Felix è una seconda punta a tutti gli effetti, attacca la porta, la vede con facilità, sa svariare ovunque sul fronte d'attacco, salta l'uomo. E' giovanissimo, questo qui quando va in un campionato top mette su nel giro di 1-2 anni quella massa muscolare e quelle conoscenze che lo renderanno immarcabile.



Concordo in pieno. 
Tecnica in movimento. Tanta tecnica.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Aprile 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Di Rui Costa ha solamente l'eleganza nel correre, nel toccare palla. Ma come ruolo e caratteristiche sono molto diversi, Manuel era più trequartista, più play avanzato, qualche gol lo faceva ma era sopratutto un assist man, un creatore di gioco. Questo Felix è una seconda punta a tutti gli effetti, attacca la porta, la vede con facilità, sa svariare ovunque sul fronte d'attacco, salta l'uomo. E' giovanissimo, questo qui quando va in un campionato top mette su nel giro di 1-2 anni quella massa muscolare e quelle conoscenze che lo renderanno immarcabile.





Djici ha scritto:


> Concordo in pieno.
> Tecnica in movimento. Tanta tecnica.



Esatto.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Aprile 2019)

RickyB83 ha scritto:


> Jovic e lui sono andati a rete.. Secondo me sono il futuro prossimo dei club e delle rispettive nazionali



Dipende da quanto costa Felix ma volendo con 120 milioni dovresti prendere entrambi. Futuro top assicurato come dici.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Aprile 2019)

magari diventa un nuovo Suarez ?
voi cosa dite?


----------



## IlMusagete (13 Aprile 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> magari diventa un nuovo Suarez ?
> voi cosa dite?



La cosa più vicina a Suarez è Jovic per fisicità e capacità di smarcamento nell'attaccare lo spazio al momento giusto; Felix è più un giocatore alla Dybala, una seconda punta che lavora anche come trequartista, svaria su tutta la metà campo ma sa attaccare anche la porta, ha un buon fiuto del gol, elegante nelle movenze, non ha chissà che fisico o velocità di punta ma gioca a calcio che è un piacere e ha grande lettura delle situazioni di gioco; inutile dire che tutte e 2 sono roba da élite del calcio europeo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Aprile 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> magari diventa un nuovo Suarez ?
> voi cosa dite?


Non c’entra nulla con Suarez, questo è un trequartista/seconda punta. Per me come ho giá detto molte volte è l’under 20 più forte in circolazione, un futuro top. 120 milioni sono tanti, ma non avrei dubbi a fare un investimento su di lui anche molto oneroso.
Lo reputo un fuoriclasse.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Luglio 2019)

Fenomeno, grande classe contro il Real.


----------



## Jino (30 Luglio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Fenomeno, grande classe contro il Real.



Un fenomeno si...tra qualche anno se ne va per duecento e passa milioni...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Luglio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Un fenomeno si...tra qualche anno se ne va per duecento e passa milioni...


Cioè questo qui è un Rui Costa con più velocità, dribbling, gol e inserimenti nelle gambe. Una seconda punta pazzesca, quando avrà messo su pure un po' di massa muscolare sarà pressochè inarrestabile.


----------



## davoreb (31 Luglio 2019)

a me ricorda un po' il primo Pato sopratutto come agilità che aveva meno visione di gioco ma più accelerazione.


----------



## Clarenzio (31 Luglio 2019)

davoreb ha scritto:


> a me ricorda un po' il primo Pato sopratutto come agilità che aveva meno visione di gioco ma più accelerazione.



Felix tecnicamente è fortissimo, ma le accelerazioni di Pato se le sogna come hai giustamente scritto.


----------



## Jino (31 Luglio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Cioè questo qui è un Rui Costa con più velocità, dribbling, gol e inserimenti nelle gambe. Una seconda punta pazzesca, quando avrà messo su pure un po' di massa muscolare sarà pressochè inarrestabile.



E' quello che dico pure io, è ancora nell'età dello sviluppo, oltretutto adesso va in una squadra e campionato che fisicamente lo completerà, quando mette un pizzico di massa muscolare in più questo non lo ferma più nessuno. Attaccante completo, sa fare tutto.


----------



## Jino (31 Luglio 2019)

davoreb ha scritto:


> a me ricorda un po' il primo Pato sopratutto come agilità che aveva meno visione di gioco ma più accelerazione.



Pato molto più micidiale sotto porta, più prima punta...in area non sbagliava un colpo...Felix più seconda punta, più giocatore di raccordo...però sono fatti dello stesso stampo, ragazzini fenomeni...precoci.


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Luglio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Cioè questo qui è un Rui Costa con più velocità, dribbling, gol e inserimenti nelle gambe. Una seconda punta pazzesca, quando avrà messo su pure un po' di massa muscolare sarà pressochè inarrestabile.



Con Rui c’entra poco. Questo è un attaccante. Vede la porta come pochi e diverrà uno da 30 gol a campionato.


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Luglio 2019)

Per il passaggio e tocco di palla è veramente un fenomeno. Trequartista perfetto.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Luglio 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Con Rui c’entra poco. Questo è un attaccante. Vede la porta come pochi e diverrà uno da 30 gol a campionato.


Nel senso che è un giocatore che unisce centrocampo e attacco, arretra... Definirlo un attaccante è riduttivo, è un trequartista/seconda punta che vede la porta, ma il punto forte di questo ragazzo è l'assist. Ma avete visto come ha mandato in porta facilmente Diego Costa? Fenomeno.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (31 Luglio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Nel senso che è un giocatore che unisce centrocampo e attacco, arretra... Definirlo un attaccante è riduttivo, è un trequartista/seconda punta che vede la porta, ma il punto forte di questo ragazzo è l'assist. Ma avete visto come ha mandato in porta facilmente Diego Costa? Fenomeno.



Sono d'accordissimo. E micidiale davanti alla porta ma la cosa che mi colpisce di piu è che ha i piedi di un 10 vecchio stampo.

L'ho visto per la prima volta qualche tempo fa con l'U17 del Portogallo e mi aveva stupito subito.

All'inizio, credevo di vedere la reincarnazione di Rui Costa invece il ragazzo è piu propenso a segnare. Davanti alla porta è un vero killer.
Sangue freddo e tecnica squisita.

Il controllo di palla è quello dei grandi che ci hanno fatto innamorare di questo sport.

Sugli assist sono del tuo parere. E un Fenomeno. Assist alla Michael Laudrup.


----------



## Goro (31 Luglio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Cioè questo qui è un Rui Costa con più velocità, dribbling, gol e inserimenti nelle gambe. Una seconda punta pazzesca, quando avrà messo su pure un po' di massa muscolare sarà pressochè inarrestabile.



A 3:20 stop orientato perfetto e filtrante micidiale, trasformata una azione innocua in una decisiva... ma in generale è veramente fantastico.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Agosto 2019)

Comunque a parte lui che è fortissimo il Portogallo ha un altro talento in rampa di lancio, sempre del Benfica. Parlo di Joao Filipe Jota, un esterno offensivo tutto dribbling e fantasia. Per lui l’incognita è il fisico, dovrá crescere a livello muscolare, ma tecnicamente è un giocatore straordinario. Andate a vedere qualcosa su youtube, strepitoso. A ogni modo il Portogallo ha una generazione di talenti davvero cristallini.


----------



## unbreakable (4 Agosto 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Comunque a parte lui che è fortissimo il Portogallo ha un altro talento in rampa di lancio, sempre del Benfica. Parlo di Joao Filipe Jota, un esterno offensivo tutto dribbling e fantasia. Per lui l’incognita è il fisico, dovrá crescere a livello muscolare, ma tecnicamente è un giocatore straordinario. Andate a vedere qualcosa su youtube, strepitoso. A ogni modo il Portogallo ha una generazione di talenti davvero cristallini.



Jota l ho visto nella finale under 19 di un anno fa quella finita 3-3..con l Italia..giocatore dominante..


----------



## Boomer (5 Agosto 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Comunque a parte lui che è fortissimo il Portogallo ha un altro talento in rampa di lancio, sempre del Benfica. Parlo di Joao Filipe Jota, un esterno offensivo tutto dribbling e fantasia. Per lui l’incognita è il fisico, dovrá crescere a livello muscolare, ma tecnicamente è un giocatore straordinario. Andate a vedere qualcosa su youtube, strepitoso. A ogni modo il Portogallo ha una generazione di talenti davvero cristallini.



Molti sono ancora "impomatati" comunque . Devono fare un salto a livello mentale notevole se vogliono diventare dei top. Felix è andato nel posto giusto. Simeone a livello mentale è un maestro , basta vedere il lavoro fatto su Griezmann.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Agosto 2019)

Ne ha fatti altri due alla Juve... saranno amichevoli, ma è impressionante. Giocatore che spero di vedere al Milan tra qualche anno.


----------



## Moffus98 (10 Agosto 2019)

Diventerà un grandissimo campione, ha tutto per farlo. Ma ha ancora 19 anni, quindi calma


----------



## juventino (10 Agosto 2019)

Le premesse in questo pre-stagione sono state ottime, adesso vediamo l’impatto con delle partite vere.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Agosto 2019)

La Juve invece di spendere 300 miliardi per giocatori a fine carriera e giocatori normali o sopravvalutati,doveva provare a prendere sto ragazzo. Ha tutto per diventare un fenomeno.


----------



## uolfetto (11 Agosto 2019)

altro che troppo caro, mi sa che a 120 milioni lo hanno regalato


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Agosto 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> La Juve invece di spendere 300 miliardi per giocatori a fine carriera e giocatori normali o sopravvalutati,doveva provare a prendere sto ragazzo. Ha tutto per diventare un fenomeno.


Dovevano acquistare De Ligt per la consueta mazzetta annuale al buzzurro che parla l’italo-anglo-olandese maccheronico. 
A ogni modo mi spiace che non possiamo acquistare questa tipologia di giocatori, una volta avremmo potuto farlo. Tornare grandi quando non puoi permetterti neanche i talenti migliori in circolazione e con un settore giovanile vergognoso diventa dura.


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Agosto 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Dovevano acquistare De Ligt per la consueta mazzetta annuale al buzzurro che parla l’italo-anglo-olandese maccheronico.
> A ogni modo mi spiace che non possiamo acquistare questa tipologia di giocatori, una volta avremmo potuto farlo. Tornare grandi quando non puoi permetterti neanche i talenti migliori in circolazione e con un settore giovanile vergognoso diventa dura.



Nel nostro modulo sarebbe perfetto, purtroppo non possiamo permettercelo. Mi ricordo però che si parlava di lui anche due anni fa, a prezzi nettamente inferiori,peccato non averlo preso.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Agosto 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Nel nostro modulo sarebbe perfetto, purtroppo non possiamo permettercelo. Mi ricordo però che si parlava di lui anche due anni fa, a prezzi nettamente inferiori,peccato non averlo preso.


Ma anche se lo avessimo preso, lo avremmo perso quasi certamente. Ce lo vedi Elliott rifiutare 126 milioni? Con questa proprietà siamo fregati in partenza, non voglio esagerare ma è la verità.


----------



## Shmuk (11 Agosto 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> A ogni modo mi spiace che non possiamo acquistare questa tipologia di giocatori, una volta avremmo potuto farlo. Tornare grandi quando non puoi permetterti neanche i talenti migliori in circolazione e con un settore giovanile vergognoso diventa dura.



"Una volta", quando? Grossi soldi non ne abbiamo quasi mai cacciati, checché se ne dica. Basta vedere la classifica dei nostri acquisti più cari, anche attualizzandola all'inflazione. Esiste comunque la via media dello scouting che, abbinata a una guida tecnica di valore (vedasi allenatore che sa il fatto suo)
permette all'inizio di godere dei (grandi) talenti acquistati a poco, ed in seguito di comprarne di affermati con gl'introiti della loro vendita, una volta esplosi e confermati. Ma ci vuole gente competente a fare scouting, oltreché fortuna, ma in primis bisognerebbe crederci al 100%.
Con un Tare, ahimé, da noi sarebbe dovuto venire anche un Lotito mi sa... non possiamo pagare un Leao 30 milioni.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Agosto 2019)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> "Una volta", quando? Grossi soldi non ne abbiamo quasi mai cacciati, checché se ne dica. Basta vedere la classifica dei nostri acquisti più cari, anche attualizzandola all'inflazione. Esiste comunque la via media dello scouting che, abbinata a una guida tecnica di valore (vedasi allenatore che sa il fatto suo)
> permette all'inizio di godere dei (grandi) talenti acquistati a poco, ed in seguito di comprarne di affermati con gl'introiti della loro vendita, una volta esplosi e confermati. Ma ci vuole gente competente a fare scouting, oltreché fortuna, ma in primis bisognerebbe crederci al 100%.
> Con un Tare, ahimé, da noi sarebbe dovuto venire anche un Lotito mi sa... non possiamo pagare un Leao 30 milioni.


Beh guarda che Pato in proporzione ai tempi valeva il Felix di oggi. Era tra i migliori under in circolazione. Certamente hai ragione quando dici che grossi soldi il Milan non ne ha mai cacciati, non siamo tra i club che hanno fatto i colpi più fragorosi sul mercato a parte rare eccezioni. È che i giovani di talento a quei tempi li compravi a meno, perché i top club spesso compravano i giocatori di 26 o 27 anni. Oggi invece quel tipo di giocatori è spesso bloccato da clausole multimilionarie e i prezzi si sono talmente alzati che conviene acquistare i Felix, i Pepé, gli Havertz o gli Jovic piuttosto che i Pogba, gli Hazard, i Neymar, etc...
Il problema nostro è che non riusciamo a individuare i Sancho, dovremmo cercare di fare come il Borussia ma non abbiamo le competenze per poterlo fare.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (12 Agosto 2019)

probabilmente il più talentuoso U23 al mondo dopo l'extra terrestre Kilian Mbappè


----------



## Heaven (31 Agosto 2019)

Sembra il nuovo Kakà


----------



## Jino (31 Agosto 2019)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Sembra il nuovo Kakà



Da oltre un anno vi dico che questo è veramente veramente forte. Comunque di Kakà, faccia d'angelo a parte, ha poco altro. Questo Felix è già molto più attaccante, più seconda punta...Ricardo era molto più centrocampista offensivo e solamente negli ultimi anni si era trasformato più in mezza punta.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Agosto 2019)

I have a dream: Al Thani nuovo proprietario del Milan che presenta Joao Felix come primo acquisto del Milan nel nuovo San Siro tra 5 anni.


----------

